# red pants??



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey im looking for some red snowboard pants and i cant find any? do u guys know were i can buy red pants??


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

E-bay? My g/f (she loves snowboard fashion) is a skier, but she always buys snowboard pants because they look so much better. She got a Spyder jacket for about $30 and many MANY pairs of snowboard pants for just about $20 each. Not weird off-brands either. Good stuff, just a season old.

You can usually get lucky and find someone with a lot of money who bought top of the line stuff, then gave up after the first time they fell down and just wanted to be rid of their stuff, hehe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

o0ok thanx alot im going to try to look around to see if i can find any if not ill go to ebay and look their


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Also, Moosejaw is nice if you're planning on being a return shopper.

Love the madness.


----------

